
Ask HN: What parser would you choose? - ColinWright
It&#x27;s been a long time since I used bison, and there are now a lot of other options around now.<p>I&#x27;m going to be parsing some text ... think lightly structured natural language ... and I&#x27;d be interested to know what the HN community would recommend, and dis-recommend.<p>There are things like ANTLR, Lemon, and this page[0] has too many to mention.<p>So, does anyone here have anything to suggest?<p>TIA.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.python.org&#x2F;moin&#x2F;LanguageParsing
======
richardjam73
It really depends on what you are parsing. Currently I'm writing a text
adventure in FSharp and I've decided to just use a tokeniser/parser that I
wrote instead of one of the bigger libraries like FParsec. When I was writing
a compiler in Python the other year, I went through several different parsers
but in the end I preferred Arpeggio.

------
gjvc
PLY or SLY by David Beazley

